# Wanted Dark Eldar bits



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi guy's,

Im looking for the helmet heads from the new DE Wyches or Reavers. If you have any and wish to trade give me a PM and we can sort something out.

cheers

Martin


----------

